# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Noodle House ở Đài Loan

## hantt.163

Nhà hàng Noodle House ở Đài Loan được thiết kế bởi Golucci International Design


Bức tường của nhà hàng được trang trí với vô số những chiếc đĩa sứ cổ của Trung Hoa. Trần nhà rất ấn tượng với những chiếc đèn trần và đèn trang trí độc đáo. Mặt tiền cửa hàng là những tấm cửa kính bản lớn, thu hút ánh nhìn của người đi đường, đồng thời mang đến ánh sáng tự nhiên đến cho nhà hàng.
Không gian mở của nhà hàng thích hợp với những bữa ăn vui vẻ cùng bạn bè hoặc gia đình hơn là dành cho những bữa tối lãng mạn bên người yêu.













Theo: bsdbatdongsan

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------

